# 1 male and 1 female diamond dove SF Bay Area



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

I have two diamond doves, about 3 years old. They are in excellent health. I need to find a good home for them as I am developed an allergy to them. They are pretty tame, the male more so than the female and I want someone who will have them for pets as they are very sweet and used to being in a home. 

They are located in the San Francisco Bay area peninsula.

Thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If worse comes to worst, Peninsula Humane Society has a no-kill policy, I believe. they have a very nice Bird Adoption center there...just check to confirm their policy is still the same.

I am sorry about your predicament....it must be heart-wrenching.


----------



## wallis (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you Jaye for your kind words. 

There is some hopeful news on the horizon: I might not actually be allergic to these birds. I am having some medical work done now and it might be a different problem. We also started keeping them outside, at least during the day.

Things are looking a bit better!

I live in Northern California, SF area. Can the diamond doves be kept outside ok? I am bringing them in at night right now. Any advice?


----------

